# Workshop Essentials 9/10



## Basset (18 Jan 2012)

This is my first post having just signed up to UKWorkshop.
I have been hobby woodworking on and off since I learnt the basics at school in the 60's. I would not suggest I am any kind of expert in woodworking. As a dyslexic I find reading books and article's a challenge, as a result I have spent many hours watching videos and DVD's. Because of the way the world is most of these have been American. You can imagine my pleasure in watching and listening to a Brit. I am proud to say I have a complete set of Steve Maskery's DVD's, all of which Iv'e found to be great educational tools. The latest offering is no exception. As Steve say's in the DVD's his jigs are not necessarily the best way to do things, simply a way of getting the best and safest out of your machines. I have had great pleasure in producing some of the jigs without any immediate plans to use them. In the main I look at these jigs and think 'ah that's how people manage to get such great results' next time I do something similar I'll have a jig to use. His box joint and housing jig's for the router are the simplest, accurate and safest methods Iv'e seen for machining these joints.
I am very sorry to see that Steve is putting his workshop into boxes for storage whilst he looks for a new home. I will greatly miss the DVD's and hope that Steve can get back into production at some point. Maybe Steve could consider running some courses in the future?


----------



## doorframe (19 Jan 2012)

Hi Basset. 

Welcome. 

I know that Steve M would like to thank you personally for your kind words, but he can't get to his computer at the moment as his head is suddenly far too big to get through the door of his office! :lol: 

Roy


----------



## Steve Maskery (19 Jan 2012)

Thank you Chris for your kind words. I've made a supreme effort to squeeze into my office to type this.
S


----------



## Basset (25 Jan 2012)

[


----------



## Basset (25 Jan 2012)

This week I completed the box joint jig. Attached is a picture of my first production using this jig. Also in the picture is a band sawn box to which I added splines. This was achieved using my table saw tenoning jig with the spline adaptation as per Workshop Essentials.
Thanks again Steve.


----------



## Racers (25 Jan 2012)

Hi, Steve

He only gives you 9/10, must try harder :wink: :lol: :wink: 

Basset 

Some very nice boxes.

Pete


----------



## Tony Spear (28 Jan 2012)

Basset":3l7qqoin said:


> As a dyslexic I find reading books and article's a challenge



Well, for a Dyslexic, I think that your command of language and expression is pretty damn good, better than some of us on here!


----------



## Steve Maskery (29 Jan 2012)

I agree. Of course, I could point out that the plural of articles doesn't have an apostrophe, but that would be churlish, under the circumstances.
I'm really quite a pedant, and, although I make mistakes myself, I'm generally pretty good and am certainly very critical of poor English, because language matters, I have posted before about the paucity of English language and the responsibility that those of us who can spell properly have to the rest of the community. Given that we know that people who have dyslexia find it difficult to read anyway, it's simply rude to write badly deliberately and make things even more difficult than they already are.
When I see posts with no capital letters and no punctuation, just a stream of words, I have difficulty in understanding it, let alone someone with dyslexia.
S


----------



## pip1954 (9 Mar 2012)

hi basset
i like you find it hard to spell some words, what gets right up my nose is someone who corrects a post just because the full stop or a coma is in the wrong place, most people are to polite to show others up but there is allways one 
pip


----------



## TheTiddles (10 Mar 2012)

pip1954":1khfqorb said:


> Hi Basset
> I, like you, find it hard to spell some words. What gets right up my nose, is someone who corrects a post just because the full stop or a coma is in the wrong place. Most people are too polite to show others up, but there is always one.
> Pip



Quite agree, awful people. :lol: 

Nice box joints, were they just right or a bit tight/loose?

Aidan


----------



## John Brown (10 Mar 2012)

TheTiddles":2k8on5xf said:


> pip1954":2k8on5xf said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Basset
> ...


Why do people find that sort of thing so upsetting?
If another member pointed out that you had your plane blade upside down, or you were sharpening chisels at the wrong angle, would that upset you?
What's wrong with trying to be precise and accurate in the use of your native language?
Obviously, I'm excluding dyslexic folks here...

Nice boxes, by the way!

John


----------



## Lons (10 Mar 2012)

Steve Maskery":ose91wps said:


> I agree. Of course, I could point out that the plural of articles doesn't have an apostrophe, but that would be churlish, under the circumstances.
> I'm really quite a pedant, and, although I make mistakes myself, I'm generally pretty good and am certainly very critical of poor English, because language matters, I have posted before about the paucity of English language and the responsibility that those of us who can spell properly have to the rest of the community. Given that we know that people who have dyslexia find it difficult to read anyway, it's simply rude to write badly deliberately and make things even more difficult than they already are.
> When I see posts with no capital letters and no punctuation, just a stream of words, I have difficulty in understanding it, let alone someone with dyslexia.
> S



Crikey Steve. There must be at least 3 or 4 words in there I'll have to look up :? and I thought I was reasonably adept at English language :wink: :lol: 
It is a VERY long time since I attended school of course.

I like the boxes Basset and see little wrong with your posts. I've taught a couple of lads who were dyslexic and they certainly couldn't put together sentences as well as you do. What I did find was they had learned to hide their problem and even their mates covered for them which was a shame as once help was put in place the change in confidence was dramatic.

Bob


----------



## jetsetwilly (27 Apr 2012)

Is the English language quantitative, such that 'paucity' can apply to it? I think I would prefer a qualitative term in that sentence


----------



## John Brown (27 Apr 2012)

jetsetwilly":1hsvc48x said:


> Is the English language countable, such that 'paucity' can apply to it? I think I would prefer a qualitative rather than a quantitative term in that sentence


I'm not sure about that. Oxford online have the following:


> the presence of something only in small or insufficient quantities or amounts; scarcity: a paucity of information


So I don't think it has to be a countable thing.

Nice try, though, at out-pedanting!


----------



## jetsetwilly (27 Apr 2012)

That was quick! 

I edited my post as soon as I'd posted it because indeed something could be scarce whether it's countable or uncountable, but it must be quantifiable or it is impossible to not have enough of it. There is no such thing as an insufficient quantity of a language - a natural language is atomic. Use or grasp of a language may be indirectly or lazily quantified (eg 'I don't know enough German') but the language itself may not.

Hmm, gosh, seems like getting our English correct is actually quite hard


----------



## SammyQ (27 Apr 2012)

"Hmm, gosh, seems like getting our English correct is actually quite hard"

Some would say that getting the English to do anything correct(LY!) would be difficult..... :-"


----------

